# Birth Certificate Copy



## 7trust (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I hope someone can help me with this.My wife born in Sharjah and is having an Indian passport. She misplaced her birth certificate. She requires this for German visa application. Is there anyway she can get a duplicate certificate?

Is there any agencies who can help us get this done?

thank you in advance.


----------



## 7trust (Jan 20, 2013)

Friends

I got information that I should call Dept.of Preventive Medicine in Sharjah regarding this. I tried to locate the numbers but could not succeed with the one available in the internet. Here are the numbers I tried,

Tel: 065942254 and I dialed +97165942254 (since I am dialing from Germany)-No answer
Mob: 0508923000 and I dialed +971508923000 -Wrong number

Can you help me figure out what error I am making? and If the numbers are wrong can you help me find the right ones?

Do they speak English?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The number's you are dialing are in the right format.. the fact that no one is answering/it's a wrong number is just something that is rife here.. contact information is not regularly updated and even if it is, getting someone on the phone is usually impossible.. try e-mailing them or have you wife make a personal visit to the office..


----------



## 7trust (Jan 20, 2013)

thank you for the reply
How can I get the e-mail? I tried searching in the net, but no links.I also ask my wife to visit this place.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the information could be out of date. Have a look on here http://www.uaetamilsangam.com/emergservice.asp

Although the number isn't listed, I reckon if your wife called a few of the numbers, she would be able to get the number. For example, I bet your Consulate here will have the number.


----------



## 7trust (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Friends
My wife could finally get her Birth Certificate. It costed around 83 AED. She had to collect it from Dept. of Preventive Medicine in Sharjha. So in the future anybody has this problem, Please ask in this place.


----------



## sms2010in (Nov 27, 2015)

I need a help on how to get a duplicate birth certificate for my wife who was born in UAE (ALAIN). she has lost the certificate but i do have one photocopy of the same. Can anyone share the details of whom should i contact for this. I am from India but presently i am in Dubai.


----------

